# Keeper / Noise



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

First question is, is it worth buying a cricket keeper tub, i'm getting annoyed at fiddling around trying get one cricket at a time out the tub. The reason i'm asking is my rep shop advised me not to get one as there to fragile, and brake easily !

Second question is, how the hell do you keep the bloody crickets quiet, i'm going to have to change them to another room, they kept me up all night :evil: problem about changing room is theres no where i can put them warm enough as all the warm spots have there little problems, any way of shutting the little buggers up other than feeding them to Spike ?
What does everyone else do about the noise ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

The only way to shut them up mate is to pull the back legs of all the crickets as it is these that make the noise.They rub them together making the chirping sound.Most people get used to it and i know eventually i couldnt get to sleep if i couldnt hear them.

As for the cricket keeper i couldnt comment on it as i have never had one.I just used to keep the crix in a large geo tub with plenty of egg box pieces and then just knock one on the viv at feeding time


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

my other half usually buys silent crickets, so you dont get any noise out of them at all.

that is until we came back from holiday, picked the first tub up she saw... turned the lights out that night and lo and behold, it happened... one, then 2, then all of them started chirping, so of a night they live in the bathroom until theyve all been chomped.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you get the brown crickets? they make a lot less noise.. as for keeping them I found the best way is in a small (cheap) fish tank with broken bits of egg crate, the crix hide in the bits of crate and can be easily transfered in to a bag for dusting  plus I find they stay alive longer this way.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I bought the black crickets as there not so quik, so as its easier for me to catch and feed them, i hardly ever leave live food loose in his viv, i always feed him outside the viv, so i'd be screwed basically with brown lmao as for pulling off the back legs, i'm not willing to sit picking them out one by one de-legging :lol: 

Anyways, this is where there currently at, only i took them out the cupboard to take the pic lmao


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I was going to get a cricket keeper for my frill and the bloke in the shop said they arent worth it. Im trusting him on that one :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Heres what I use.... forgot to say about using toilet tubes with one side taped up... the crickets hide in there and are easy to shake out


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

the only ways to get silent crix are a. buy the slent ones, b. pull their back legs off or c. kill off the males first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Funny i just got a really weird thought of Bev sexing all the crix to feed the males first :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Cheers for all your comments :wink: seems Spikes quite fussy, only since i stopped feeding him mealworms tho, suppose he's just like a human being in the fact he enjoys all the unhealthy foods, and non of the healthy stuff lmao


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

Greenphase said:


> Funny i just got a really weird thought of Bev sexing all the crix to feed the males first :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


lol ryan...i use a cricket tub which is great and nice and easy to get then out and i also buy black ones as immy finds brown ones to fast, so i feed bigger ones first so hopefully get rid of noisy ones or if all else fails but them in the shoe cuboard overnight lol....


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

When i transfered my black crickets over to my larger tub, i got three bites off something on the left of my waist, they came out massive and its taken me three days to get better, what could have bitten me? i no for shore it wasn't a cricket !
Just to top it off Spike seems to be really fussy food wise, once he's realized what he's eaten and it aint a mealworm he wont seem to eat anything, this means he aint anything to eat as i aint any mealworms, should i be concerned ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Andy black crickets do bite mate.This is the reason you have to remove them from the viv if they are not eaten straight away as they will attack a lizard


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lol i no that, but to get bitten myself ! Whatever it seems to be my dad wants the crickets out the house  i'm struggling for options on what to do :?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Andyman said:


> lol i no that, but to get bitten myself ! Whatever it seems to be my dad wants the crickets out the house  i'm struggling for options on what to do :?


Locusts  (no noise) 

Mine mainly only gets locusts these days, with a few waxworms thrown in  ive been getting the boxes of smalls, then growing them myself on a nice green diet.. they grow pretty quick


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> Andy black crickets do bite mate.This is the reason you have to remove them from the viv if they are not eaten straight away as they will attack a lizard


 :shock: Okay someone could have told me that sooner! Do brown crickets bite too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

I have never been bitten by browns silver and i have also left browns in with my lizards before now with no trouble so i am pretty sure that they dont bite.As far as i am aware they are herbivores but i am not certain


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

So are black crickets more omnivorous (I know they're canibalistic)? I was thinking of getting brown crickets because they're native to the UK but thought they might be too fast for the geckos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

I used to feed all my lizards on the brown crix and found they could catch them without any problems.Lizaerds are a lot faster than people think they are for the most and if for instance yours can catch small hoppers it should have no problems with catching the brown crix


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Guess I'll be ordering brow crickets next then!


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i neva bin bitten by brown crix so i think your safe there cos i get bitten by everything :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

lol bazza, i don't think the comment was worried about them biting you just your rep....


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I won't touch them to be bitten by them :lol: Anyway, I've ordered some brown crix for my geckos, should arrive soon.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I no longer have the problem, Spike ate them all :lol: browns are just as noisy tho aint they ! Never been bitten by a cricket meself but some of the black ones have the pointy thing on there backside, ive been prodded on the fingers a few times and its more the shock that got me than out else !


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I use a cricket keeper, but the crickets are so stupid they go up inside the tubes and laze around until they die. They don't come down to eat all the lovely veg I leave for them  I have to shake them all up a bit to make sure they eat. But at least I never have to touch them. And they never get a chance to bite me.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

I bought a cricket keeper yesterday and have found it ok so far, keep them in the downstairs cupboard out of the wifes way as she hates them lol


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't bothered buying one. I just tip a few into another tub and then shake it up. Works just as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I do the same as NNY seems just as affective !


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I do the same as well :lol:


----------

